# Duct taped mics.



## HellsFallenHero

I've been wondering this for awhile now.

I've been noticing all of the 'metalcore/breakdown band' (or whatever new retarded genre name someone decides to make up) bands have their mics duct taped.

Usually it's in some neon color.

What is the point? A friend of mine who is into that whole 'metalcore/breakdown band' thing has his mic duct taped as well. He says, "It helps with feedback."


Is this true? I honestly don't see the point and I kind of think it looks stupid.

I myself am I vocalist, but I haven't duct taped my mic, or noticed much feedback.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The only time I've really tapped up a mic is to either prevent the user from accidentally switching it off, or to make sure the XLR plug stays put.

A little bit of tape is going to do nothing as far as interference/feedback is concerned.


----------



## Chickenhawk

I duct taped my mic a couple years ago. But, it's because the cable kept falling out during a crazy show (I was a vocalist in a death metal band at the time). Since I bring my own cables to shows, I just left it taped. 

I have noticed the neon tape. I'm guessing it serves the same purpose as skinny jeans and eyeliner. (no offense to anybody.)


----------



## ZEBOV

Where is the duct tape put? I have yet to see that from singers/vocalists because they use my mics. The feedback happens because they lower their mic holding hand to their side right in front of the monitor.


----------



## theo

What part of the mic? if its the handle area then I call bs, But if its around the grill area it could possibly block some bleed etc?


----------



## xJeremiahx

I've used colored electrical tape to identify stage location when running sound. Green left...red center/main...blue right...yellow drummer and so on and marked the same colors on the board for their assigned channels. Other than that...same reasons as MOM explained above. Your friend doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## Gameboypdc

To be honest I believe it's just for the look. It's no different than when you see similar bands playing with a drummer behind a super small kit thats all mix matched with different colored shells and random brands of drums. While yes that could play a important role in tonality, but I seriously doubt they would be concerned with that. Half the time they might as well be playing broken equipment. I would be surprised if that style of music demanded that they even tune their instruments.

Gus


----------



## JamesM

Back when I first started gigging I just did it because it kept my mic plugged in cause I got rowdy.


----------



## TemjinStrife

Actually, we duct taped our singer's mic because it made it easier to grip when running around and sweating onstage.


----------



## ZEBOV

If the tape goes over the diaphragm, it would just make everything sound like shit.


----------



## MTech

It's just to keep the cable in the mic when flailing around like an idiot on stage.


----------



## ZEBOV

MTech said:


> It's just to keep the cable in the mic when flailing around like an idiot on stage.




Bands like that get our Radioshack mics.


----------



## Milo

I asked a vocalist I know, he said it helps absorb the thud of when it changes hands or they grab it with both hands etc you get the point of how it would make a thud.

He also said it always keeps the XLR in and the on/off button in place.


----------



## theo

Milo said:


> I asked a vocalist I know, he said it helps absorb the thud of when it changes hands or they grab it with both hands etc you get the point of how it would make a thud.



I can't see how some tape would absorb 'thud' unless it was at least 1cm thick :/


----------



## MTech

Milo said:


> I asked a vocalist I know, he said it helps absorb the thud of when it changes hands or they grab it with both hands etc you get the point of how it would make a thud.
> 
> He also said it always keeps the XLR in and the on/off button in place.



They'd need a hell of a lot of tape for that to remotely be true..... 
Plus it's a non issue if you have a sound man that knows what they're doing. Plus you usually never see professional vocalists/sound guys using wired mics with a switch because it's just another thing to break or you get some dumb singer switching it off and yelling at the sound man like it's their fault.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Singers, the only folks who know even less about the gear they use than drummers.


----------



## Crucified

i use colored tape on cables and mics when i bring my own because i don't like to forget what shit is mine and because i use my own mics at shows so i'm not rubbing my lips up against someone elses spit/puke/aids.


----------



## DaveCarter

Yup, its either for keeping the XLR lead in, keeping the on/off switch in place if it has one, or possibly identifying different mics if its coloured tape. Anyone who says they tape up their mic for tonal reasons is almost certainly talking shit.


----------



## Taylor2

As I played in a band for three years that had two vocalists, and both taped mics, it's for two reasons:


- To keep the XLR cable connected when the mic was getting tossed around, whether that be the crowd or the vocalist.
- To make sure everyone knew whos mic was whos.


Any other reason is futile.


----------



## The Munk

Tape.....ppffft!If the cord won't stay put, then either a new cord or new mic is order. I wouldn't want to trust a taped up mic on my gig!
I bring my own, so that I never have to deal with that.

And who, that is serious about live music, uses a switchable microphone? One more thing to go wrong, that will only come back at the sound guy. And if the sound guy is supplying them....


Switchable microphone= Karaoke!


----------



## ZEBOV

The Munk said:


> Tape.....ppffft!If the cord won't stay put, then either a new cord or new mic is order. I wouldn't want to trust a taped up mic on my gig!
> I bring my own, so that I never have to deal with that.
> 
> And who, that is serious about live music, uses a switchable microphone? One more thing to go wrong, that will only come back at the sound guy. And if the sound guy is supplying them....
> 
> 
> Switchable microphone= Karaoke!



Our Radioshack mics go to the mic abusers, and they are switchable. We don't like mic abusers.


----------



## rotebass

ZEBOV said:


> Our Radioshack mics go to the mic abusers, and they are switchable. We don't like mic abusers.



We don't own Radioshack mics, if you get rid of those Shure's you won't have to worry about them going to shit the first time someone drops them


----------



## ZEBOV

rotebass said:


> We don't own Radioshack mics, if you get rid of those Shure's you won't have to worry about them going to shit the first time someone drops them


Which Shure mics?


----------



## SargeantVomit

It's to hold the XLR in when they swing it by the cord like 90% of metalcore singers do. If you've ever seen an sm57 fly out into the crowd at 100mph because of a careless singer you'd duct tape that sucker too.


----------



## ZEBOV

I only use the SM57's for instrument mic'ing.


----------



## SargeantVomit

Doesn't matter what mic. They all hurt if the cable comes out and it flies off.


----------



## Andromalia

Reminds me when I made a joke and actually taped a mic and doubled back so there actually was the adhesive part outside.


----------



## rotebass

ZEBOV said:


> Which Shure mics?



All of them?


----------



## The Munk

SargeantVomit said:


> Doesn't matter what mic. They all hurt if the cable comes out and it flies off.





SargeantVomit said:


> It's to hold the XLR in when they swing it by the cord like 90% of metalcore singers do. If you've ever seen an sm57 fly out into the crowd at 100mph because of a careless singer you'd duct tape that sucker too.





I'm pretty positive that neither a mic or a cord are components for a bolo. 
It wouldn't need to come apart to jack someones grill in the front row either.

So the tape is really a futile preventative measure, for careless vocalists, to try and keep from getting their grill knocked in by the boyfriend of the chick with the big goose egg on her forehead?

(And no, I wouldn't duct tape the mic. I'd find a different band, or give more time to the ones who respect my gear.)


----------

